# Broiled Fillet of Flounder Parmesan



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Broiled Fillet of Flounder Parmesan 

1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese 
4 tablespoons butter, softened 
3 tablespoons mayonnaise 
3 green onions, chopped 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
Dash of hot sauce 
2 pounds flounder fillets 
Fresh lemon juice 

Preheat Broiler. In a small bowl, combine Parmesan cheese and next 5 ingredients. Place fillets on rack of a greased broiler pan and brush with lemon juice. Broil fillets 4 to 6 minutes or until fish is firm and turns opaque white. Remove from oven and spread on cheese mixture. Broil an additional 30 seconds to 1 minute or until cheese is lightly browned and bubbly. Serve with lemon. 


Ohh... If you're not too crazy about the mayonnaise, just half the mayonnaise and heavy up on the butter and parmesan cheese.


----------

